# Bread Machine



## Eliza (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi!  
My family and I are lovers of fresh bread and today, my husband got me a bread machine...

I've just started on a basic white loaf and it's to be baked by 7am tomorrow - hope it turns out well as i can wait to start my hand at the other recipes..

anyone else has a bread machine and like to share your expereinces with bread baking from a bread machine?


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 5, 2006)

_I have the Breadman Ultimate that makes the most perfect loaves of bread every time.  I have made wheat, white, sourdough, cinnamon and a couple of others with no problems whatsoever.  And it's a very quiet machine.  I like that the the Breadman makes a horizontal shaped loaf rather than a tall one.  I think the tall loaves are awkward and difficult to slice.   Good luck with yours.  Get yourself a couple of good bread machine cookbooks and this will open a whole new world of bread baking and good eating._


----------



## lawchick04 (Aug 5, 2006)

Drama_Queen, I know what you mean about the tall loaves...not ideal, but that's what my bread machine makes.  It's an older model.  My fave thing to make with my bread machine:  pizza dough.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 5, 2006)

I have not used my machine in a while but it makes very good bread. However I started just making the dough(especailly pizza dough) and then cooking it in the oven. 

Try making cottage cheese bread. Yummy.


----------



## Linda Abend (Aug 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for a Pane / Italian bread for a bread machine?

Linda 
Linda Abend


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 5, 2006)

I have an old machine too with the tower breads. I haven't used it since I moved but I got so I only made dough in it too. From pizza ----> whole wheat bread.

Sorry Linda, I don't have a recipe for 'Italian' bread for a bread machine abut I'm sure it would be easy to develop from your favorite recipe. I'd make the dough and cook it in the oven so I could glaze it and make a loooong loaf, though.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 6, 2006)

lawchick04 said:
			
		

> Drama_Queen, I know what you mean about the tall loaves...not ideal, but that's what my bread machine makes. It's an older model. My fave thing to make with my bread machine: pizza dough.


 
_You're right about the pizza dough.  It makes great dough and it does all the work for you.  _


----------



## Eliza (Aug 6, 2006)

Just to update, my first basic white bread turned out great! I tried the French bread receipe and it was suppose to be lighter in texture but it tasted the same as the basic bread?!  My next attempt is to try and make the dough - pizza as my daughter is asking for it and cinnamon buns, my fav!

Thks Drama Queen, i'll look out for breadmachine cook books

one thing is for sure, we'll be buying less of the commercial bread from now on - there's just nothing nicer than waking up to a fresh loaf of home made bread!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 6, 2006)

I googled and found that allrecipes has a whole bread machine area with recipes.  They are unusual and sound super. 

http://allrecipes.com/directory/7.asp


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 7, 2006)

I pretty much make all our yeasted and quick bread products from scratch, to control the ingredients.  I am successful in using all whole wheat and whole grain flours in quick breads, such as pancakes (have already posted an incredible whole grain pancake recipe on another thread), cookies, cornbreads, brownies....  I avoid white flour because it is devoid on any significiant nutrition.

All yeasted breads/doughs start out in my bread machine.  I do use about 1/3 white flour in a few recipes, esp. pizza dough and dinner rolls.  I have not had much luck with bread machine cookbooks, have had the best luck with the manuals that come with the bread machine.  I use my bread machine about 3 to 4 times a week.  We eat a high complex carbohydrate diet and whole grain breads make a significant contribution to our meals.  The main bread I make I use 100% whole wheat flour and have been tossing in a generous 1/2 cup of sunflower seeds for some crunch.  Makes great sandwiches and cinnamon toast.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 8, 2006)

Eliza said:
			
		

> Just to update, my first basic white bread turned out great! I tried the French bread receipe and it was suppose to be lighter in texture but it tasted the same as the basic bread?! My next attempt is to try and make the dough - pizza as my daughter is asking for it and cinnamon buns, my fav!
> 
> Thks Drama Queen, i'll look out for breadmachine cook books
> 
> one thing is for sure, we'll be buying less of the commercial bread from now on - there's just nothing nicer than waking up to a fresh loaf of home made bread!


 
_There aren't too many things that can top the aroma of freshly baked bread and you have the added bonus of not having a ton of preservatives in your bread. It doesn't keep as long as store-bought bread but in my house, the loaf is gone in a flash._


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I've got one of the first bread machines ever manufactured.  It's about 25 years old and weighs a ton.   It's also indestructable and I wouldn't part with it for the world.   

Bread baking, to me, is cathartic and I prefer to do it by hand (or in my kitchen aide!) but there are times when the machine is the method of choice, especially when my hands are needed elsewhere.   

I cannot recall how many times we woke to the smell of baking bread.  You are going to love it.   I am not crazy about the shape of the finished product, however.  Mine makes a round loaf, about 6 inches diameter, and about 7 inches high.  I usually let the machine do the work and then hand shape the dough to my specs.

It's great great great for making pizza dough too!


----------

